# Problemas al levantar xorg

## Gentoo-nuv

les cuento

compile el kernel usando genkernel

todo bien

cuando hise emerge a xorg

e intente probar mi xorg.conf

me da el sigente error y no me levanta xorg

failed to allocated framebuffer. is your videoram set to low ?

ese error como 5 veces

y uno que dice: GARTInit: unable to open /dev/agpgart (no souch device)

si alguien me puede ayudar

por favor

saludos

pd: tnego una intel 915gm

de un dell inspiron 630m

con el driver intel i810

saludos

----------

## johpunk

te recomiendo que no uses genkernel, usa mejor el kernel normal el que se compila a mano aca te dejo esta guia por si te animas 

 *Quote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/kernel-upgrade.xml

 

y esta otra para que configures tu xorg 

 *Quote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml

 

saludos!

----------

## Coghan

 *Gentoo-nuv wrote:*   

> y uno que dice: GARTInit: unable to open /dev/agpgart (no souch device)

 

El problema puede venir por aquí, revisa las opciones del kernel si lo tienes habilitado.

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> te recomiendo que no uses genkernel, usa mejor el kernel normal el que se compila a mano aca te dejo esta guia por si te animas

 

¿Y porqué no?, en el manual oficial incluyen las dos formas de usarlo, es totalmente estable y funciona bien, te puede gustar más o menos, pero funciona, solo tienes que configurarlo a tu gusto desde /etc/genkernel.conf, si agregas la opción MENUCONFIG="yes" podrás cambiar cualquiera de los parametros que vienen por defecto en el kernel.

----------

## johpunk

tienes razon pero la mayoria de gente que conosco que usa gentoo me dice que es poco recomendable usar genkernel

----------

## i92guboj

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> tienes razon pero la mayoria de gente que conosco que usa gentoo me dice que es poco recomendable usar genkernel

 

El problema no es que sea recomendable o no jeje, el problema es que los de la vieja escuela somos muy incultos en cuanto a genkernel, y por eso siempre recomendamos usar el modo manual, porque así si podemos ayudar   :Laughing: 

La verdad es que no tengo ni idea de como funciona genkernel, y es por mi propia incompetencia en el tema que aconsejo usar el modo manual, porque así si que puedo guiar al que me pregunta.

En realidad no se si genkernel funciona bien o no, no tengo ni la más remota idea. Así que no puedo ni criticarlo ni alabarlo.

----------

## johpunk

mmm ok xD se que tarda en cargar modulos o algo asi por el estilo osea el kernel que se instala de forma manual es mas rapido   :Laughing: 

----------

## JotaCE

BIENVENIDO!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Coghan

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> mmm ok xD se que tarda en cargar modulos o algo asi por el estilo osea el kernel que se instala de forma manual es mas rapido  

 

Hombre, no quiero convertir esto en una discusión sobre que es lo mejor, si compilar a mano o máquina  :Smile: , cada cual usará lo que le haga sentir más cómodo, desde mi punto de vista debería funcionar bien de ambas manera y con eso me vasta. Discrepo sobre la velocidad de la carga de módulos que comentas, si solo compilas como módulo las partes de núcleo que te interesen tanto de forma manual como con genkernel ¿no debería tardar lo mismo en cargar cada módulo?. Otra cosa es compilar con las opciones por defecto, estas no lo traen todo predeterminado y siempre hay que quitar o poner algo.

Para un novato, es más sencillo o menos traumático usar genkernel luego cuando quiere profundizar más empezará a probar hacerlo manualmente. Perdonad que insista pero si en el manual oficial está es por algo.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Para terminar de robarle el post al muchacho: Gentoo es el resultado de ir evolucionando, no?

Me refiero a que yo tambíen probé muchas distribuciones en su momento hasta llegar a esta de donde no me muevo por un buen rato, cuando genkernel no existía, y también me sonó a chino cantonés "compilar el kernel" la primera vez que lo hice, lo que me trae a la memoria que era un pentium 1 de 133, por allá por 1997 mas o menos, lo dejé compilando, me fuí a almorzar y volví como 3 hs mas tarde... Todavía no había terminado   :Very Happy: , Volviendo al tema de si genkernel o no, muchos seguramente serán veteranos y como el ser humano es un animal de costumbres... 

A mí me dejan con el método universal y manual y si fuera yo el que hiciera el handbook eliminaría toda referencia a genkernel, sería un buen sandbox de usuarios, no? Hasta que no aprendas por que funciona y como lo hace, no avanzas.

Salud!

(De más está decir que nunca usé genkernel)

----------

## JotaCE

pues la neta de las netas es que si son peras o son manzanas o configuracion manual o genkernel pues la mera verdad..... pues quien sabe.... 

lo cierto que es no es ese el tema de discucion o debate, el debate es que nuestro colega no logra levantar xorg. 

solo por curiosidad, podrias enseñarnos tu archivo /etc/make.conf

como te suguerieron mas arriba hechale un vistazo al handbook

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml

----------

## achaw

A mi me gustaria ver dos cosas. La salida de este comando: 

```
grep AGP /usr/src/linux/.config
```

Y tu xorg.conf

Saludos

----------

